# Where to stay for the Verbier festival?



## zvezda

Hi all:tiphat:

Is there any reasonable place in Verbier to stay during the festival days?
I found several on the official homepage of Verbier festival, but it all seems to be quite high priced. 
A hostel is fine(those like sohostel, or Euro youth hostel..), or a hotel also fine, but a thousand euro for a week stay is kinda off my budget. 
Anyone been there to listen music in Verbier? Where did you stay?


----------



## Pugg

zvezda said:


> Hi all:tiphat:
> 
> Is there any reasonable place in Verbier to stay during the festival days?
> I found several on the official homepage of Verbier festival, but it all seems to be quite high priced.
> A hostel is fine(those like sohostel, or Euro youth hostel..), or a hotel also fine, but a thousand euro for a week stay is kinda off my budget.
> Anyone been there to listen music in Verbier? Where did you stay?


Put this in your google and you will find them, I can't give you a exact link because I live in Holland.
rbb bed and breakfast Verbier


----------



## zvezda

Oh yes I think I've found them. Thanks!


----------



## Vaneyes

Please report back, of how you got on and the concerts.:tiphat:

https://www.verbierfestival.com/en/concerts/21/07/2017/


----------

